# A new home for my dog



## alina06

Hi there,
I've been advised to write in here to find a new lovely home for my dog.
She is a 3.5 year old german s X greyhound.
I had her since she was 40 days old,she is a lovely dog,excellent with childrens,good at home,fine with home cats but she has toons of energy,I got a young daughter and I have started my own business so that leaves me not much time for her anymore.
She would be ideal for someone living a bit in the countryside,someone that will walk her and let her run at least once a day and that has time to give her love and attention.
She is a lovely affectionate dog and the fact that I want to rehome her is because I love her and I want to see her happy.
We live in london in a flat and no use of garden,if you are interested please get back and we can have a chat.


----------



## JSR

HI

Can I just ask if she is spayed? If not please consider having her done before rehoming her, the last thing you want is her getting into the wrong hands and being bred from. Good luck with rehoming, have you tried contacting local rescues to see if they have anyone on their waiting list for a lurcher of her type? Or maybe contact LurcherLink rescue they may be willing to post her details on their site, her cross is quiet popular with lurcher lovers. 

Jacky


----------



## alina06

hiya
of course she is spayed,that was her 1st birthday present 
In my opinion she has more german shephard in her than greyhound,except the fact that she runs very fast an body shape,don't know how to post her pics here,as soon as i found out i will.
i've spoken with battersea and she is in the waiting list but I would also consider a private adoption so I would spare her from the kennel.


----------



## niciwilliams89

hi are you still looking to rehome your dog?


----------



## alina06

posting some pics of her...


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful girl, hope you find the perfect home for her soon


----------



## alina06

I know she is lovely but need a family with more time and energy for her,we will check the new family tough as she is much loved by us all and we had her since she was 40 days old


----------



## alina06

niciwilliams89 said:


> hi are you still looking to rehome your dog?


yes sadly yes


----------



## alina06

We would love her to go to someone living a bit in the countryside with loads of space where she can walk and run happily maybe with another dog and some childrens as she loves company.
We would love to keep in touch with whoever adopts her as we would like to know how she gets on and visit her at least once a year.
I must stress that she is not an unwanted dog causing trouble so we are happy to wait until the right person comes along.


----------



## alina06

Dundee said:


> - Shame you didn't consider what a long term commitment having a dog was before you got her


excuse me I had her for 3.5 years,is not my fault that I have to work more hours and that I got a young daughter and my partner works long hours too!
If I was an insensible person I would just keep her ignoring that she might not be that happy with us but I don't!
Do you think that was easy for us to take this decision?
I'm not dumping her on the side of the road am I ?
I just want her to be happy and try to find her the perfect home,also I didn't had much experience with dog breeds and I woudnt know that this lind of dog has so much energy being a working dog.


----------



## Guest

Dundee said:


> - Shame you didn't consider what a long term commitment having a dog was before you got her


Such a helpful post. The lady has had this dog for over 3 years, and unfortunately no longer has the time for her (for reasons which are really none of our business) and so has decided that being in a home with someone who has more time to give would be the nicest thing to do, however upsetting it is for them having to give up their beloved pet. It is a shame all round, we should be offering sympathy and support, not nasty comments like these :nonod:


----------



## JSR

I do agree with Dundee, I've volunteered and worked in rescue long enough to have heard this story WAY too many times and everytime it doesn't get any easier to not want to :mad2::mad2:.

But that isn't going to achieve anything so I would like to help if you've honestly explored every avenue? Have you tried having a dog walker? Just breaking up her day by an hours walk might mean you can keep her? How about doggie daycare? In London I assume there are many places that offer that service? Do you have any family members that can help? Neighbours at home all day who'd love the chance to take her for a walk and earn a few extra penny's into the bargain? A teenager (obviously a responsible older teenager) who would take her out after school or college?

She is a stunningly beautiful dog but as I've seen alot recently big dogs are NOT being rehomed, our rescues are fit to bursting with them because people cannot afford to feed them any more.

This is most of the rescues in London area, if you contact them and explain you are willing to keep her until a suitable home can be found and they might be able to list her on their pages. As I suggested before contact Lurcherlink or any other lurcher rescue that might be willing to list her on their pages?

Animal Rescue & Care (ARC)
PO Box 46, Twickenham, TW11WG
Tel: 020 8607 9902 Email: [email protected]
ARC - Home Page

Animal Samaritans
PO Box 154, Bexleyheath, Kent, DA16 2WS
Tel: 020 8303 1859 
Email: [email protected]
ANIMAL SAMARITANS - A UK registered animal rescue charity that rehomes unwanted & ill-treated pets in South London & North-West Kent.

Anim-Mates
80 Pitfold Road, Lee, SE12 9HY (Mail only)
Tel: 020 8355 6888 Email:[email protected]
Anim-Mates

Battersea Dogs Home
4 Battersea Park Road, London, SW8 4AA
Tel: 020 7622 3626 Fax: 020 7622 6451. 
Battersea Dogs & Cats Home, rehoming dogs and cats, promoting responsible pet ownership - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

Dogs Trust - West London
Highway Farm, Harvil Road, Harefield, Uxbridge UB9 6JW
Tel: 0845 076 3647
Dogs Trust

Enfield Dog Rescue
Palmers Green, London N13
Tel: 020 8886 4117 (before 8 pm)or 020 8376 2363 (after 8 pm)
Email: [email protected]

Four Legged Friends
The Bothy, Southmere Park, Hartslock Drive, London SE2 9US
Tel: 020 8311 5086 Email: [email protected]

Hounslow Animal Welfare Society
PO Box 234, Hounslow, Middlesex TW3 2QG
Tel: 020 8560 5443

Mayhew Animal Home
Trenmar Gardens, Kensal Green, London NW10 4RE
Tel: 020 8969 0178. Fax: 0208 969 3221
Email: [email protected] 
The Mayhew Animal Home - Welcome to The Mayhew Animal Home online!

RSPCA Hillingdon, Slough, Windsor and District Branch
Hillingdon Clinic, 123 Uxbridge Road, Hillingdon, Middx, UB10 0LQ
Tel: 01895 833417 Fax: 01895 834461 
Email:[email protected]
RSPCA Hillingdon, Slough, Windsor, Kingston and District Branch


----------



## mr biggles

hi 
on the subject of rehoming large dogs 
i was looking for a large dog a couple of years ago so contacted all the rescue centres in the area 
i have a fairly large garden only worked evenings due to having children have owned dogs all my life and live in an area where i hvae easy access to beach woodland and fields i also spent many years working with dogs in kennels and have rescued before 
but... because my youngest child was under 5 yrs old no rescue centre would allow me to rehome a dog large or small so i had to privatly advertyise to find another dog 

i really hope you find the perfect home for you dog shes lovely and if i honestly thought she would fit in with my mob i would love to give her a new loving home :thumbup:


----------



## sarah1174

I dont normally get involved with the arguements on here but I am little annoyed with the reaction this lady has been given by Dundee.
If Alina06 had know that the current climate would have changed her situation to the extent that she would not be able to care and give her dog the perfect lifestyle it needed and would have to find a home for her dog I am sure she would not have got one. 
Yes she has admitted that she did not look into the breed well enough but that was 3.5 YEARS ago and come on we are not all perfect are we?. She has stuck with the dog but the situation has got to a stage that the dogs welfare is at stake. 

Alina06 could have tied the dog up at the side of the road and walked away but she hasnt, she could have dumped him at the RSPCA but again hasnt, she wants to get the best home for the dog and not willing to fob it off to any tom dick or harry that rings up. She does not want hundreds of pounds like some people who advertise for a new home for their dogs. Doesnt this count for anything? 

How do you know it was an 'easy come easy go attitude/discision'? I think people are too quick to judge people without knowing the full facts! Yes there are too many out there who do have this attitude but dont tar everyone with the same brush.

And before you start on me for putting my opinion across, I work as a volunteer for the RSPCA as a homechecker so yes I know how many dogs get brought into the rescue, all my animals are rescues and I wish that every dog had the perfect home. But remember that even owners who have time and money dont always spend that time or money on the dogs and keep them in bad conditions without the attention they need. So give this lady a break at least she is trying to do the right thing by her dog and giving it a better life. I am sure she has looked at all the option available.

Sorry for the rant but I wish I knew that my current situation will be the same for the next 10 years but lets be realistic... fingers crossed I will win the lottery but then again that probably not going to happen! But if I knew I could not give my dog or any of my animals the lifestyle they deserves I would consider my options as in my head the animals welfare comes first.
I am sorry if some of you disagree with me and I await the verbal attack.


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> I do agree with Dundee, I've volunteered and worked in rescue long enough to have heard this story WAY too many times and everytime it doesn't get any easier to not want to :mad2::mad2:.
> 
> But that isn't going to achieve anything so I would like to help if you've honestly explored every avenue? Have you tried having a dog walker? Just breaking up her day by an hours walk might mean you can keep her? How about doggie daycare? In London I assume there are many places that offer that service? Do you have any family members that can help? Neighbours at home all day who'd love the chance to take her for a walk and earn a few extra penny's into the bargain? A teenager (obviously a responsible older teenager) who would take her out after school or college?
> 
> She is a stunningly beautiful dog but as I've seen alot recently big dogs are NOT being rehomed, our rescues are fit to bursting with them because people cannot afford to feed them any more.
> 
> This is most of the rescues in London area, if you contact them and explain you are willing to keep her until a suitable home can be found and they might be able to list her on their pages. As I suggested before contact Lurcherlink or any other lurcher rescue that might be willing to list her on their pages?
> 
> Animal Rescue & Care (ARC)
> PO Box 46, Twickenham, TW11WG
> Tel: 020 8607 9902 Email: [email protected]
> ARC - Home Page
> 
> Animal Samaritans
> PO Box 154, Bexleyheath, Kent, DA16 2WS
> Tel: 020 8303 1859
> Email: [email protected]
> ANIMAL SAMARITANS - A UK registered animal rescue charity that rehomes unwanted & ill-treated pets in South London & North-West Kent.
> 
> Anim-Mates
> 80 Pitfold Road, Lee, SE12 9HY (Mail only)
> Tel: 020 8355 6888 Email:[email protected]
> Anim-Mates
> 
> Battersea Dogs Home
> 4 Battersea Park Road, London, SW8 4AA
> Tel: 020 7622 3626 Fax: 020 7622 6451.
> ...........


Excellent post. I do not agree with taking on a dog irresponsibly and yes it makes me mad too when I see puppies being rehomed after a few months/weeks due to a "change in circumstances"... all I'm saying is every situation is different and I just can't see how comments like Dundee's OP could ever help matters... when the dog already needs to be rehomed what use is there in providing a guilt trip - should the dog continue to lead a below average life as the owner feels to guilty to give him/her away - or be rehomed to someone who could provide many years of happiness?

Dundee I understand that you want to ensure other prospective dog owners don't make the same mistake, I just don't think this is the best thread to put it on, we need to be drilling it into people who come on here thinking of buying a pup without thinking things through! x


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Alina06 - I have sent you a personal message, please get back to me


----------



## Guest

sarah1174 said:


> I dont normally get involved with the arguements on here but I am little annoyed with the reaction this lady has been given by Dundee.
> If Alina06 had know that the current climate would have changed her situation to the extent that she would not be able to care and give her dog the perfect lifestyle it needed and would have to find a home for her dog I am sure she would not have got one.
> Yes she has admitted that she did not look into the breed well enough but that was 3.5 YEARS ago and come on we are not all perfect are we?. She has stuck with the dog but the situation has got to a stage that the dogs welfare is at stake.
> Alina06 could have tied the dog up at the side of the road and walked away but she hasnt, she could have dumped him at the RSPCA but again hasnt, she wants to get the best home for the dog and not willing to fob it off to any tom dick or harry that rings up. She does not want hundreds of pounds like some people who advertise for a new home for their dogs. Doesnt this count for anything?
> 
> How do you know it was an 'easy come easy go attitude/discision'? I think people are too quick to judge people without knowing the full facts! Yes there are too many out there who do have this attitude but dont tar everyone with the same brush.
> 
> And before you start on me for putting my opinion across, I work as a volunteer for the RSPCA as a homechecker so yes I know how many dogs get brought into the rescue, all my animals are rescues and I wish that every dog had the perfect home. But remember that even owners who have time and money dont always spend that time or money on the dogs and keep them in bad conditions without the attention they need. So give this lady a break at least she is trying to do the right thing by her dog and giving it a better life. I am sure she has looked at all the option available.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I wish I knew that my current situation will be the same for the next 10 years but lets be realistic... fingers crossed I will win the lottery but then again that probably not going to happen! But if I knew I could not give my dog or any of my animals the lifestyle they deserves I would consider my options as in my head the animals welfare comes first.
> I am sorry if some of you disagree with me and I await the verbal attack.


Perfect point, i totally agree


----------



## petforum

Hi All,

If you cant help rehome this dog, then please dont comment on this thread, we dont want it going off topic.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## alina06

First of all thanks to louise5031!
she got the point right away and Dundee instead of criticising other people should try to help.
Then I want to clarify that:
1st:
my dog won't go ANYWHERE until we find the perfect place for her as we are not desperate or fed up with her and won't dump her as an unwanted package!
2nd:
I have been a home visitor myself for a rescue center and I saw many dog going in happy homes that's why I am looking for something different for her.
3rd:
when I took her I never would have known that she was mixed with a GSD and Border Collie(just found out) and some Greyhound! She was a little cute bundle of abandoned puppies that one of my friend had rescued!
Anyway that is not the point,as I said I appreciate the help some of you has given me and I am still interested in giving her up for adoption.
Her future house should be either in the country side or a big garden but mostly a owner used to dogs active and possibly with an active family comprising childrens as she is adorable with kids and they love her.
Maybe someone that is looking for the second dog to keep company to one they have already.
She gets along with all dogs but she plays a lot with Labradors and Goldens,Border Collies and similars.
I would not give her to someone that want to "try" a dog thanks.
I also want to keep in touch with the new family and visit the dog once she has settled and would take her back if any problem arise.
I don't think I can express myself any better,hope this will quash all the argument and describe our situation and state of mind very clearly!
Thanks


----------



## alina06

Also JSD I already did that,I will keep her until the right person will come along,will defo not let her go into a kennel!
The neighbour walks her when he can,I walk her one hour in the morning mostly everyday,I don't have relatives here and cannot afford a dog walker as I am selfemployed and just started my businnes few months ago.
As I said she can stay with us for as long as she needs to.
Hope this clear all your doubt and yes defo people should think 100 times before getting any kind of pet!!


----------



## jojo123

hi there i have just seen this post and wondered how you got on with rehoming your dog i have just noticed it was 2009 when you added this thread but was so disgusted with the post from dundee your right you have not left the dog on the side of a road like some people we are in the same position with our dog except she is old nearly 9 i have just had a little baby and she is allergic to her so have to keep her away which is horrible ! i hope you have found a lovely home for your dog and if you have any tips on how to get through when they go please let me know take care x


----------



## alina06

hello
sorry for the delay!
yes I did not long after posting here and thankfully finding people who understand! the "last chance" rescue put me in contact with few people if I well remember and there was a lovely lady that was looking for a companion for her dog,she lived in the countryside and had time to walk the dog and make her happier.
So we meet on a saturday and my dog did bond quite well with hers and so she adopted mine...
I did cry for about a month but thinking of her being happier made me feel better.
We keept in touch and she emailed me pictures of her...
I would say that it is quite rare that a baby is allergic to dog hair,I am saying that because my daughter had some skin issues and my dad was insisting that must have been the dog and cat...but the pediatrician said that is not possibleand children that are brought up with pets are most resistent to allergy and illness.
I have said that because if is just for this then look for a specialist and see what else could be.
In my case was different...my dog was very demanding and being quite a big and active dog she needed a lot of walks and exercise that after my baby was born I could not provide as before and I could not watch her when she was miserable and I felt she deserved better...which she is now,otherwise I would have kept her!
Good luck and dont listen to nasty people,as giving away a pet sometimes means not being selfish at all!
Let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## Cleo38

The 'allergies' in children is a constant excuse for rehoming pets. There have been many posts on here regarding this but when pressed the OP's haven't had any tests, don't want to actually make any changes that may lessen any allergic reactions or try & minimise any future occurrences - they just want rid of the animal.

There may be a genuine cases& I would really sympathise with those but there are alot that aren't. It seems that if you mention 'children' & 'allergies' then it's more acceptable to get rid of your pet.

I'm fed up of excuses like that tbh


----------



## alina06

sorry rescue remedies wasthe one that rehomed her! i did volounteer for last chance...sorry about the confusion!


----------



## alina06

I do agree Cleo,also because usually is the cat that gives allergy but usually in adults not in childrens unless they suffer from athsma...
in my case was different,i just wanted my big dog to be happier otherwise I would have kept her.
I didnt have exerience with dogs and dog different breeds so I did not expect her to need so much exercise and runs...even the vet saud she was hyper!
And was nothing to do with food wathoever...
she just needed an outdoor life not a once or twice a day walk.
.....
having said that I would say to anyone that wants to get a puppy tothink carefully on what they are doing as it will be like having a child,even more demanding as they dont do to school,they dont go out with friends and so on.
You have to bring them with you when you go away,when you are planning holidays and so on...
good luck to everyone!


----------

